# whats hot??????????



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

whats everyone think? whats hot and whats not? in the saltwater game (fish,coral,lights,skimmers,) all that we use.................


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

*HOT*
Blue Spot Jawfish
PipeFish
SPS Coral
Tangs- specifically yellow
Red Sea Max 250 and 150
Angels and Butterflies
Picasso and Snowcasso clowns
Metal Halide
Skimmers
Aussies


*NOT*
LE coral
Bristle Worms
Black and white clowns
PC lights and T5


----------



## FLREDNECK87 (Nov 15, 2008)

Pretty much everyone wants MH lights SPS coral( in know i caught the bug  ) and corals from aussie are really popular


----------



## Amici316 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hot
Achilles Tangs
Lineatus Wrasse
Flame Wrasse Trio
Almost all Filimented and Flasher wrasses
Blue Spotted Jawfish
Pistol/Shrimp Goby pair
Starfire glass
HO T-5's (You can hand pick your spectrum and the bulbs if properly cooled and installed will last longer than most other types with a nominal drop in PAR) 
Macro algae tanks
Aussie Acans
Breeding pairs of fish


NOT
Blue Spotted Jawfish disease
AEFW
Monti Eating Nudis
Zoa eating nudis
PC's
LED lighting (most are overrated for the price and I have yet to see impressive PAR output even with the new Solaris units) 
LPS (they tend to eat each other and send out tentacles sometimes 3-4 inches to eat a neighbor coral) 
Acrylic (I hate scratches)


----------

